

Brady Label Maker - HazelGlendhill
http://www.bradylabelmaker.net/
Label makers by Brady make it easier for us to organize our belongings as they help us find what we are looking for in an instant.
======
ajray
my first thought is that I really want an android app for this.

------
jweede
WTF? Why is this here?

